# octagonal bird house roof



## irwags (Mar 21, 2016)

Help!! I'm trying to build an octagonal roof for an octagonal bird house. The house is 6" high with a radius of 2 7/16" - 2 .4375. I would like the roof to be 6" - 7" high. I have tried several on line calculators but I can't get the bevel and miter right. Unable to close the octagon, looks as if it needs ten pieces not eight. I know it can be done, just don't know how. I have a compound bevel/miter saw and am using jigs to position the piece. After first cut I keep the piece face up and rotate 180 degrees. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, irwags


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe THIS PAGE will help.


----------



## irwags (Mar 21, 2016)

Picklehead.
Thanks for the site. I will try it out and let you know if it works out. I want it to be a closed or complete pyramid structure. I think I will have to tweak the numbers to get it to work. Thanks again and have a very happy and blessed Easter. irwags confused


----------

